# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sfinx Sauna (Beverwijk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sfinx Sauna 
Begijnenstraat 16 
Beverwijk (NH)

Bezoek de website van Sfinx Sauna

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sfinx Sauna (Beverwijk).*

----------

